# Aussie Pension



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

By way of background, Australia’s social security system differs markedly from the contributory systems that operate overseas. The Australian Age Pension is a payment made from general tax revenue and is based on the concepts of residence and need. Having worked and paid tax in Australia does not automatically entitle a person to receive an Australian Age Pension. To qualify for an Age Pension a person must normally be an Australian resident, be living in Australia on the date their claim is lodged, have resided here for at least 10 years and be of Age Pension age. Payment is also subject to income and assets test requirements. There is no discretion to vary these requirements.



There is a general exception to the residence rule if a former Australian resident is living in a country with which Australia has a social security agreement. Unfortunately, Australia does not have a social security agreement with the Philippines. Information about countries with which Australia has social security agreements can be found at: International Social Security Agreements | Australian Government Department of Social Services.



In general, the Age Pension, once granted, can be paid overseas indefinitely. However, while the Australian Government allows Australian residents to take their Age Pension overseas, there are special rules for former Australian residents who decide to return to Australia and are successful in claiming the Age Pension. In this situation, a person must remain in Australia for at least two years before the Age Pension can be paid overseas. Temporary travel undertaken within the two year period, after resuming residence, will result in the suspension of the Age Pension. The reason for this rule is that it prevents people who have lost their connection with Australia from returning here merely to claim a pension and then immediately return overseas.



If you have 10 years permanent Australian residence, and return to Australia to reside, you do not need to wait two years before applying for the Australian Age Pension. However, you must reside in Australia for at least two years before your Age Pension will be payable overseas. Once you have met the two year former resident requirement you will be able to travel overseas and retain your Age Pension under the indefinite portability provisions.



For more information on your possible social security entitlements should you return to Australia, I suggest that you contact the Department of Human Services, Centrelink International Services on Freecall 1800 1611 0046, or send an email to [email protected]. 


What I can;t work out is why it is ok to get a pension after 2 yrs but you have to live in OZ for 2 yrs to get it???


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Dependent on how long you have lived in Australia between age 16 and claiming also dictates what % of the pension you will receive if claiming outside Australia.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

_shel said:


> Dependent on how long you have lived in Australia between age 16 and claiming also dictates what % of the pension you will receive if claiming outside Australia.


You still have to go back and live there for 2 yrs before you can apply,,once you get a pension you are free to go so why make you live there for 2 yrs ,I have every thing here and would need to go on the dole for 2yrs as well as any thing else which will cost the taxpayers.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Dunno, why does the Aussie government do anything. All really quite random. Think they are hoping after being there 2 years you would probably stay rather than vanish overseas again.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I left because I could not see things getting any better ..realy don't want to go and sit around for 2 yrs on the dole.l


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> You still have to go back and live there for 2 yrs before you can apply,,once you get a pension you are free to go so why make you live there for 2 yrs ,I have every thing here and would need to go on the dole for 2yrs as well as any thing else which will cost the taxpayers.


I have a friend that is retired and lives in Collinsville, Queensland. He has a home here in the Philippines and tells me that to keep/continue receiving his pension, that he can only stay outside of OZ for 6 or 8 weeks at a time.

Seems odd to me that a government in what is supposed to be a free country would try to control where one of it's retirees can live and collect Social. Is there any way around this or is everyone there under the same restrictions?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

From what I read in the feds statement once you get a pension you are free to do what ever you like..I know a OZ bloke here who does not go back ..at all he did once when I was with him but sure he has not since. it would cost you more in air fare etc than what it is worth..the pollies can get any thing they like


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> From what I read in the feds statement once you get a pension you are free to do what ever you like..I know a OZ bloke here who does not go back ..at all he did once when I was with him but sure he has not since. it would cost you more in air fare etc than what it is worth..the pollies can get any thing they like


Yea, that airfare can eat you alive-especially flying on Qantas. I'll have to have him explain it to me next time he's here for a visit.
I know Canada will usually withhold something like 25% of a pension if living outside the country. I'm sure glad the US doesn't mess with out SS benefits..


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Plus the exchange rates and bank fees ,,the AUD is suppose to gho down to 50C ouch ..need to work harder on CFD trading..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> Plus the exchange rates and bank fees ,,the AUD is suppose to gho down to 50C ouch ..need to work harder on CFD trading..


Yea it's getting bad all over anymore. Most guys living here keep the $$$ in a local bank and only pull some out when the exchange rate is in our favor. These problems keep growing with China and if there is conflict, we'll be getting P70 or P80 per US dollar. That would be the time to have a home safe and just stash it away-Hahaha...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

it is a new world our parents had the best the world ever had to offer now it every man for him self


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Glen48,
There has been a lot of fuss on tv and media generally on forthcoming Budge, first of Abbott Libs. He has made a very bad mistake in targeting OAP (old age pension) and DSP (disability support pension). He is causing a lot of stress and dismay to these people and I believe it will come back to haunt him. Budget delivered in two weeks.
Like you, I cant understand that two year before or after requirement - I am doing my 'time' at the moment. The fact that I lived and worked here all my life means nothing! Still have to play the cards we are dealt with.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> it is a new world our parents had the best the world ever had to offer now it every man for him self


Amen to that Glen. It's the same in many ways back in the States too. More and more of us from OZ as well as the US moving here to the islands for the same reasons...


Jet...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

yes madness yet Rudd has gone out like ex pM on 200 k a yr 40 business class flights pa cars 1200k a yr for office


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am going back to do my 2 yrs still have 1 yr before i can apply but will go on dole etc so ends up costing more ,,but when has any government made sense???


----------



## degilbo (Dec 19, 2008)

Currently overseas in Thailand and cannot see myself escaping this 2 year rule. Eligible for OAP in June 2015.

As you say work all your life in Australia 33plus years and get treated like this.

I have made reasonably regular trips back over last couple of years but only short term a month maybe 2 at most, some shorter but defo more than 7 months out of country each year for the last 3. Have really been travelling part of the world since 2007 with fairly lengthy trips away

if I am to understand correctly if I return in May June 2015 to apply for OAP then there is a 2 year waiting period to get any money or do you get paid and have to wait for 2 years in country before you can leave??

If you have to wait in country for 2 years before getting paid an OAP are other Govt handouts dole, disability pension caught up under same system. I am certainly unemployable and semi disabled so work is generally out of the question.

Still have relatives in NZ and see that there is an Agreement with this country. Can I register in Australia and do my time in NZ.

Its discrimination no problem in letting boatloads of people in and giving them the earth. But not us who have put into the system over the years.

Appreciate any assistance.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am in a court case in the Philippines and could never work out why no one wanted to see any evidence..I have since found out the judge etc will ask the other Aussie or myself to pay up around 500K Peso for a win plus the case has been going for 4 yrs and spend about 2 hrs of actual court time asking questions.
I turn 65 next yr so getting out and going back to OZ, like you I have nothing in OZ and what I have here is not worth while shipping back so will arrive with nothing and see about the dole for the next 2 yrs plus I can't work due to and eye problem but that is the Feds problem to work out but i think they try to push you side ways to keep the un employment figures down so maybe get a invalid pension..]The feds have spend 93 M looking for MH 370 and 400K a yr per boat person ..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> I am in a court case in the Philippines and could never work out why no one wanted to see any evidence..I have since found out the judge etc will ask the other Aussie or myself to pay up around 500K Peso for a win plus the case has been going for 4 yrs and spend about 2 hrs of actual court time asking questions.
> I turn 65 next yr so getting out and going back to OZ, like you I have nothing in OZ and what I have here is not worth while shipping back so will arrive with nothing and see about the dole for the next 2 yrs plus I can't work due to and eye problem but that is the Feds problem to work out but i think they try to push you side ways to keep the un employment figures down so maybe get a invalid pension..]The feds have spend 93 M looking for MH 370 and 400K a yr per boat person ..


Glen,

How about moving to a different location here in the Philippines rather than heading back out of country?
Seems horrible to have to leave like that and is a terrible loss. Is there anything that any of us can do to make a difference or help so you don't have to leave??


Jet..


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't live here tried to do f/glass jobs but could no work with the locals , sick of being scammed and with case it will go for another 2 yrs IF i win another 4 plus to get revenge but you really need to see the lairyers in action... I have papers written evidence were they are contradicting each other and paid eye witness.. I am going to sponge as much as I can from the feds they wants to force me to pay CSA when my ex started up business against me and under cut my prices... will try to be a day trader and sit back for awhile and decide but assume any foreign country would be the same..

Another yank i spoke to was in a case he was told by judge you should win but have money so pay up.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> I can't live here tried to do f/glass jobs but could no work with the locals , sick of being scammed and with case it will go for another 2 yrs IF i win another 4 plus to get revenge but you really need to see the lairyers in action... I have papers written evidence were they are contradicting each other and paid eye witness.. I am going to sponge as much as I can from the feds they wants to force me to pay CSA when my ex started up business against me and under cut my prices... will try to be a day trader and sit back for awhile and decide but assume any foreign country would be the same..
> 
> Another yank i spoke to was in a case he was told by judge you should win but have money so pay up.


Do you know anything about boats, yachts, and supplies? If yes, I'll send you a private message with a possible employment opportunity working for another guy from OZ in Subic.


Jet
(Gene)


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't work with locals they don't reply to e mails, do what they say they will do, don't understand how things work and always haggle about price as long as the price is low nothing else matters 
Thanks anyway


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> I can't work with locals they don't reply to e mails, do what they say they will do, don't understand how things work and always haggle about price as long as the price is low nothing else matters
> Thanks anyway


This is not a local. He is a well respected business owner from Australia Glen,,


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

ooook I am booked to fly out Thursday morn so will be online and think about things for awhile,,,speaking of boats I see an English man was shot by his guard for sacking him for turning up drunk the third time another was killed assumed by workers he got in to paint his unit


----------



## degilbo (Dec 19, 2008)

Glen48

Hope it comes together for you. Difficult as it maybe at least you guys can work, no chance for us in Thailand.

Just a quick question Glen this is from your original post.

If you have 10 years permanent Australian residence, and return to Australia to reside, you do not need to wait two years before applying for the Australian Age Pension. However, you must reside in Australia for at least two years before your Age Pension will be payable overseas. Once you have met the two year former resident requirement you will be able to travel overseas and retain your Age Pension under the indefinite portability provisions.

I have more than 10years permanent residence 1972 to 2006 very little time out of Australia than occasional holiday. Started to play a little Golf overseas from 2006 conducted tours. The last 3 years probably only in country 3/4 months of year but Passport now has Thai retirement visa stamps in it so defo think I will get pulled as being a non resident. Sold property in August 2012. Still have mates address in Queensland on Electoral Roll and new Qld Drivers Licence.

As I have had 30 plus years continuous residency in Australia before recent absences from your research does this allow me to immediately draw a OAP in June 2015 with only requirement being that I have to sit on my ar*e in Australia for 2 years before I can leave again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> ooook I am booked to fly out Thursday morn so will be online and think about things for awhile,,,speaking of boats I see an English man was shot by his guard for sacking him for turning up drunk the third time another was killed assumed by workers he got in to paint his unit


Okay, just let me know is you want to contact the guy. I didn't see the news on those cases but yea, ya never know where the danger can or will come from here. This can be a good country to live in but I doubt many realize how truly dangerous it can be.

Have a good trip going home. At lest you'll be escaping the start of the typhoon season..


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

..once i get back will find out more..

For some reason Fillo does not have exchange pension as some other countries do .

I can't understand the reason for this it will cost the taxpayer to support some one for 2 yrs at a time when ythey are trying to cut back on spending.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks will do a lot of sitting around in a/ports ..feel sorry for the locals who have nothing to fall back on/


----------



## degilbo (Dec 19, 2008)

Glen48 said:


> ..once i get back will find out more..
> 
> For some reason Fillo does not have exchange pension as some other countries do .
> 
> I can't understand the reason for this it will cost the taxpayer to support some one for 2 yrs at a time when ythey are trying to cut back on spending.


Firstly have a good flight back to Australia.

This is the list of Countries with Agreements

Austria | Belgium | Canada | Chile | Croatia | Cyprus | Czech |Denmark | Finland | Germany | Greece | Hungary | Ireland | Italy | Japan | Korea | Latvia | Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia | Malta | The Netherlands | New Zealand | Norway | Poland | Portugal | Slovak | Slovenia | Spain | Switzerland | United States of America

Govt WEB page states
Negotiations for new agreements are under way with a number of other countries.

There is NO Social Security for a Thai in Thailand.

Who picks up the TAB for Social Security in countries with agreements if its the host country then that rules out Thailand being considered.

Certainly have to ask questions when you look at the above list.

Far cheaper for Australian Govt to lets us live our twilight years away from Australia many savings for them no subsidises for elec, rates, telephone, medical and other sundry things.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Latvia for one how did they get on????? ..if things turn bad and looking at the new budget think a few will look at moving over seas to live,,


----------



## Robyn.fnq (Jul 13, 2014)

Quoted from Degilbo:

This is the list of Countries with Agreements

Austria | Belgium | Canada | Chile | Croatia | Cyprus | Czech |Denmark | Finland | Germany | Greece | Hungary | Ireland | Italy | Japan | Korea | Latvia | Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia | Malta | The Netherlands | New Zealand | Norway | Poland | Portugal | Slovak | Slovenia | Spain | Switzerland | United States of America

Govt WEB page states
Negotiations for new agreements are under way with a number of other countries.

There is NO Social Security for a Thai in Thailand.

I had to laugh at that list, Ireland is on it, but not England! 
I'm also looking at Thailand retirement, and this question will eventually come up for me too. Sounds suss that I was born here, worked all my life, even after 1 month off every time I popped out another child, and I get nothing! I'm wondering if super payments (ie, those 'pension' payments you get from your own super) are classed as income? If so, then the dole is also out of the question.
Thoughts?


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

Robyn.fnq said:


> I had to laugh at that list, Ireland is on it, but not England!
> I'm also looking at Thailand retirement, and this question will eventually come up for me too. Sounds suss that I was born here, worked all my life, even after 1 month off every time I popped out another child, and I get nothing! I'm wondering if super payments (ie, those 'pension' payments you get from your own super) are classed as income? If so, then the dole is also out of the question.
> Thoughts?


Hi Robyn,

Once you convert your super fund into a allocated pension and start to draw down funds then that becomes assessable for any Centrelink claims.

Cheers,

Brett

(All comments are general and you should seek personal advice that is appropriate to your circumstances)


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes Brett, that is correct, however if your Super value is $190k or less, you will receive the full pension.
I am not far away from 65 and made inquiries from my fund, an industry fund. They have told me they I do not have to change to an Annuity. I can leave it in the fund, they obtain some paper work for me and I can continue on. There is a minimum annual withdrawal and am not sure, but believe there is a maximum annual withdrawal also, before pension is affected.


----------

